# David Guetta (Electronica Music Fest) - December 2010 in Abu Dhabi



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Pamela originally posted a thread on this with informative links, so if you have questions on tickets, prices, packages, lineup, etc. please go there:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/58212-creamfields-abu-dhabi-2010-a.html

The purpose of *this *thread is to organize a group to go together or agree to meet there, etc. 

So far some people have shown interest but have not confirmed. 

I have a car I am interested in donating to the cause... meaning Ill drive to / from Abu Dhabi and just split gas which is cheap. Car fits 4 passengers comfortably.
I am extremely excited to go, if nothing else for Guetta and Sander Van Doorn. 

If you plan on going and would like to help me get a group together, it would be much appreciated! I dont want to get stuck going there alone... doesnt sound as much fun for some reason, heh. 

Splitting or sharing a hotel is also something I am not against doing.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd love to listen to some totally, awful, commercial trance surrounded by a few hundred inanimate people recording it on their mobile phones.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> I'd love to listen to some totally, awful, commercial trance surrounded by a few hundred inanimate people recording it on their mobile phones.


and yelling "whoooooooooo" at the build up of the song?

the only DJ I like from the line up is James Zaviela but I've seen him before so not going all the way there just to see him again. The line ups of Creamfields in the UK are so much better


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

no point in staying at a hotel when it's just 1-2 hour drive home

I haven't been to stuff like this before, being a rocker but might be keen to try it out


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lol, feel the enthusiasm. 

Well, I'm going to bow out as well. Unless I am going to work, no one could ever convince me to go to Abu Dhabi.

Hope you find a few takers Nightshadow.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> the only DJ I like from the line up is James Zaviela


Yeah, Zabiela is spot on, especially for all the tricky stuff. But like yourself rather just hear him in Triology rather than trek through for this. 



dizzyizzy said:


> The line ups of Creamfields in the UK are so much better


They had a go last year and lost an absolute fortune. Which is why they seemed to have scaled it back a lot this year.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

So the answer is a no then? 
Im sorry to hear people here arent into the music the way you or I might be... but I wouldnt be going for those inanimate people. Im in it for the music and to see those acts perform live. Ill admit its better when everyone around you goes nuts... and has a great time. But c'est la vie. If you let others' actions dictate what you do / dont do... well to each his own is all I can say. Id see Guetta live even if I was the only one there. 

I am curious about the other acts as well but not super-familiar with them. Listen, maybe we dont need those other people to enjoy it as much as we do... 

What say we get a group of expats together and make our own party, our way and just forget about everyone else? Who cares if those lamers dont know how to party our way, screw em I say!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I'd love to listen to some totally, awful, commercial trance surrounded by a few hundred inanimate people recording it on their mobile phones.


what he said! and don't be sorry nightshadow, it really isn't your fault.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

jander13 said:


> what he said! and don't be sorry nightshadow, it really isn't your fault.


Of course, if we all like the same things then the world would be a boring place. 

Also I doubt the millions that do like Guetta, the man himself or indeed his bank manager cares much for my opinion.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Well we have 3 people interested, including myself... but they arent from this forum exactly. But I was hoping to make it a group deal... more fun that way.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Well we have 3 people interested, including myself... but they arent from this forum exactly. But I was hoping to make it a group deal... more fun that way.


i am sure you will find more people, you must not give up.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Jander, worst case scenario I offer to buy everyone drinks all night and ill be the designated driver. I wonder if anyone would accept that offer?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha you sold me! 

Now when jander told you to not give up, I got this No retreat No surrender song in my head!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i wouldn't mind going but when i was checking out the ticket prices... i saw the listing up for the tennis championships headlining federer and nadal from dec 30 to jan 1 ... got to save up for that man... OMG im officially excited!!!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Defo interested in going but have two friends visiting at the time, need them to express interest.. so waiting


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Hey Jander, worst case scenario I offer to buy everyone drinks all night and ill be the designated driver. I wonder if anyone would accept that offer?



sweeet :clap2:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> i wouldn't mind going but when i was checking out the ticket prices... i saw the listing up for the tennis championships headlining federer and nadal from dec 30 to jan 1 ... got to save up for that man... OMG im officially excited!!!


ipshi i am so going to that, how exciting. Last night Federer demolished Nadal in ATP world finals and saved the integrity of the sport once again, hoping for a repeat performance and federer/nadal final in dubai too!



> Hey Jander, worst case scenario I offer to buy everyone drinks all night and ill be the designated driver. I wonder if anyone would accept that offer?


i don't know about anyone nightshadow but i am definitely not that cheap! it would take a lot more


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

we are in Lebanon or I would have been keen just as something different to do


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> ipshi i am so going to that, how exciting. Last night Federer demolished Nadal in ATP world finals and saved the integrity of the sport once again, hoping for a repeat performance and federer/nadal final in dubai too!


Veering off topic here but I just have to say....Federer may have had a good week but he is still a few matches away from the Number 1 spot. Nadal has had an excellent year and I am very excited to see what 2011 holds for him!

I wouldn't buy tickets for the Abu Dhabi matches however. They had confirmed last year as well but one of them backed out, or was it both? I can't remember. Besides, they will both be back in Dubai in a couple of months *fingers crossed*! Let's hope I can get tickets to the finals this year.....last year it was chaos!

Ok, now :focus: I might be going with a couple of my friends. We are trying to get hotels sorted out but are having trouble finding rooms. I will keep you updated Nightshadow.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I wouldn't buy tickets for the Abu Dhabi matches however. They had confirmed last year as well but one of them backed out, or was it both? I can't remember. Besides, they will both be back in Dubai in a couple of months *fingers crossed*! Let's hope I can get tickets to the finals this year.....last year it was chaos!


Dubai is the one i was talking about too, didn't realize there's a separate Abu Dhabi one and yeah nadal had an excellent year but i just don't like him  

anyway we can discuss this in a new thread about the tennis tournament in upcoming days.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Pamela, let me know if I can meet up with you guys!


----------

